

Stephen Colbert destroys the US patent system. [video] - phildeschaine
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/419187/september-18-2012/tip-wag---apple-samsung-lawsuit---tabloid-clash

======
alainbryden
For Canadians:
[http://www.ctv.ca/ColbertReport/video.aspx?vp=123797&pub...](http://www.ctv.ca/ColbertReport/video.aspx?vp=123797&pub=2954)

Go get a coffee for 5 minutes while all the commercials play out.

------
Lockyy
"Not available from your location."

Don't bother if you're not US...

------
eslachance
"Destroys" is a much stronger word than what happens here, "Laughs at smartly"
is probably better.

